# Anyone with spartan 300 with optional wheel kit?



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm trying to get some info on the tires used in this kit. Anyone that has one, and maybe some pics, I'd appreciate some help. I'm wondering if I can use them for my machine. I'm looking for dimensions, hub/bearing size, and if they have crown to them when inflated. Help is appreciated!!


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Trojan worldwide has a complete kit for 300 machine $119.00 includes everthing you need,

http://trojanworldwide.com/


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I just need the wheels and tires. I need to know some dimensions and specs first though.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

5-10 pounds max in the tires. Those aluminum plates allow a range of settings for tire height. Nearly deflated tires are a little difficult at first to get used to but stops all shocks to the shoulders/upper body when moving equipment over steps.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If you call Allen J Coleman, they can answer any questions you have about the wheel kit. Person to talk to that is the most knowledgeable is Marvin. (773) 728-2400


----------



## Maximumplumbing (Nov 6, 2010)

I may give him a call. I want to put a set on one of my general machines, but the brake system on it is a problem. The wheels that came on it are 10" solid type. When I go to pneumatic it's gonna be a tight fit if when inflated they "crown" much. 

Dunbar thanks for the help, any chance on getting a picture from the looking straight at the tread side? How much "crown" when inflated is what I'm trying to see. They look to stay pretty squared off but I've never seen them in person. One other thing, what about the bearing size, is it 5/8"?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Maximumplumbing said:


> I may give him a call. I want to put a set on one of my general machines, but the brake system on it is a problem. The wheels that came on it are 10" solid type. When I go to pneumatic it's gonna be a tight fit if when inflated they "crown" much.
> 
> Dunbar thanks for the help, any chance on getting a picture from the looking straight at the tread side? How much "crown" when inflated is what I'm trying to see. They look to stay pretty squared off but I've never seen them in person. One other thing, what about the bearing size, is it 5/8"?



They crown, about 3/8" of an inch. Can't take a picture right now but I'll get another one, same with the shaft. 

That aluminum spindle kit allows you to bolt up in through the hole, then rotate the actual location of where the wheels are placed in conjunction with the body of the machine. 

If it was straight bolted I'd have problems with it rotating the tires. Pics to come.


----------

